# pricing question



## Elite (Apr 11, 2012)

Im looking at a new bike. Its and 09 Polaris 850 has 300 miles on it. Has been riddin lite and used as show. Has a new 6in gorilla lift on it and 29.5 outlaws. Also has a custom stereo on front thats insanely loud. He said he wants 8200. Is that worth it?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

This is JUST my opinion, but anyone who has a 6" lift and 29's probably didnt just use it as show.... 

Just put it in NADA online, or KBB and see what the value is, and offer him that. You dont really get money back out of your accessories.


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Check bearings, bushings, oil, air filter, brake pads, cv boots, ect.. Maybe just me but i would not want to buy a used bike an in a month or two have to start rePlacing worn out parts. I'm assuming it's OL2's or he has some kind of wheel adapter on it bc the OG outlaws are 12" wheels and will Not fit on the 850's bc of the size of the brake caliper. If if he does have wheel adapters if is going to cause a lot of added stress on the bearings.


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

As far as price that's high for a 3 year old bike. 300 mile isn't bad but it is still a 3 year old bike.


----------

